# iPod Touch Not Working on XP x64



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I just got an ipod touch as a graduation present and well so far its worthless. I quickly found out that I had to have itunes 64 bit installed (I had to take out the vista only restriction). 32 bit iTunes had problems. I prefer and will not use itunes, I use winamp, my 5G ipod video works fine with it no problems at all. for some reason my ipod touch wont show up in winamp. I'm still unable to use the ipod at all, whenever I turn it on it shows a screen with the itunes logo and the usb connector. when I open itunes (ugh itunes, hate it!!!) it gives my this message: Please connect this ipod to a computer running windows vista or a 32bit version of Windows xp (service pack 2). :upset::upset::upset::upset:

could jailbreaking possibly make it work?

:4-dontknoI don't know what to do. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

forget it ill put up with itunes on windows 7 it works fine on it


----------

